# Salamander?



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't expect to find this guy in the yard today.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a tiger !! :shock: 

Good look'in Salamander thresh !! I think he's coming into your yard looking for those dragonfly's you've been posting lately...


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice tiger salamander. Do you live close to a stream, or pond? You're going to have to give some photo lessons, or is it just the camera that is so good?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a smile on that guy. Hey, isn't he the GEICO dude ? :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments, this guy was fun subject matter.



The Naturalist said:


> Nice tiger salamander. Do you live close to a stream, or pond? You're going to have to give some photo lessons, or is it just the camera that is so good?


I'm actually at my Mom's place for the weekend and there's an irrigation canal nearby which I'm sure he ventured out from. He was a good 75 yards from water. On the camera, I have a cheap one and a decent one, but they both take great photos. Get the composition and exposure right and they all work nicely.



SilverSmitty said:


> If you're offering lessons in photography or fly tying, where do I sign up?


Oooh FishyG, after seeing some pictures of your home cookin', I could be persuaded!



Al Hansen said:


> Looks like a smile on that guy. Hey, isn't he the GEICO dude ?


He did try to sell me RV insurance.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it's kind of funny how so many of us, upon seeing such good pictures tell the photographer they must have a really good camera, or we ask what kind of equipment they use. Imagine going to a nice restaurant, and upon enjoying the meal going back to the chef and saying, "that food was great, you must have some good pots."

Great pictures, threshershark!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

ACHY said:


> I think it's kind of funny how so many of us, upon seeing such good pictures tell the photographer they must have a really good camera, or we ask what kind of equipment they use. Imagine going to a nice restaurant, and upon enjoying the meal going back to the chef and saying, "that food was great, you must have some good pots."
> 
> Great pictures, threshershark!


Thanks ACHY!

Of course "having some good pot" has been known to do wonders for creative license.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:shock: 

-()/- 

So...

...Did you lick the salamander? :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> :shock:
> 
> -()/-
> 
> ...


I thought it was a frog's butt you were supposed to lick...


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. You've been getting some incredible shots lately. Thanks!


----------

